# Fuel Pump Relay



## NissEvan (Jan 24, 2010)

Where is the main relay in a 1985 300zx?

My car won't start in hot weather after it has been sitting. Any ideas?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it's not the relay then.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

If the relay was bad it wouldent start at all. Check fuel pressure at the fuel rail.. Or have somone hit the gas tank when you are cranking it over. If it fires up while he is banging defiantly fuel pump or regulator.


----------

